
Show HN: Early registration for Cybersenshi to automate pentesting - random_username
https://www.cybersenshi.com
======
random_username
Hello! This is Jerais, here's my profile
[https://sa.linkedin.com/in/jerais](https://sa.linkedin.com/in/jerais) And I'm
the founder of Cybersenshi. Cybersenshi is a platform to automate
cybersecurity testing and diacovery without having deep knowledge in
pentesting. The platform discovers obselete/potential weak hosts, subdomains,
opened ports, sql injection, xss, SSL problems so far. The platform also do a
vulnerability assessment for discovered hosts. Also, we discover security
weaknesses directly without any human intervention. Basicly we are automating
penetration testing reconnaissance and vulnerability assessment across the
clock.

Now the platform is opened for early registration(no functions yet, MVP!) with
50% discount. I expect to finish up the functions in two months, hopefully!

I'm open for questions!

